

Banks seek breathing room with controversial credit relief trades - waps
http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2013-09-20/business/42235635_1_credit-relief-basel-committee-hedge-fund
Nobody should be surprised. Our financial system is currently more vulnerable than in 2008.
======
z_
It is almost as if we should encourage and promoted smaller failure scenarios
by reducing the existence of oligopolies or to use a more familiar term, to
big to fail, organisations.

~~~
mercurial
Definitely. Especially organizations deemed "too big to jail" as well as "too
big to fail" and with a well-established habit of dodgy practices.

~~~
hga
Unfortunately that also makes them sort of "too small to extort"; there are
some very good reasons Dodd-Frank enshrined the "too big to fail" institution
concept. I've only read some of the material on that bill in
[http://www.amazon.com/Extortion-Politicians-Extract-Money-
Po...](http://www.amazon.com/Extortion-Politicians-Extract-Money-
Pockets/dp/0544103343/) but I bet when I get to the details that's part of the
reasons.

Jailing is only something ambitious DAs and Attorney Generals want to do;
milking firms is where the money is for those already politically established.

